# Website Feedback



## Evan.Geer (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi all, 

I specialize in what I like to call "photo painting", and I launched my site about a year ago. Any feedback would be welcome, and I would love to hear people's thoughts.

Evan Geer Photography: Photo-Paintings





Thanks!


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 9, 2011)

The site is straight forward, simple, quick to load, well put together.  Nice job.

As for the work... I'm totally loving it.  Very different from what we are used to seeing, and you do it very well.

Do you purposely allow people to download decently sized images from your galleries?  I can see the added value of small rez images that can be used for social media (I do that for many bands I shoot), but not sure I would do that with art.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Aug 9, 2011)

No so quick to load for me (Mac if it has anything to do with it) but I love the work. :thumbup:


----------



## Evan.Geer (Aug 9, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Do you purposely allow people to download decently sized images from your galleries?



Thanks for the reply and kind words. I do intentionally allow people to download wallpapers from the wallpaper gallery, but if any other images are downloadable, I would love to know about it and change it. Where are you seeing the option to download the images?

Actually, now that I am checking, I can see that users are able to download images from the gallery page. Oops, I am turning that off. Thanks for the heads up! Please let me know if you are still able to download images.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 12, 2011)

The water bottle thing is interesting. Never seen that before.


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 12, 2011)

Seems the only thing I can download now is the Free Wallpapers.  The galleries and panoramas are no longer downloadable.


----------



## JWellman (Aug 12, 2011)

What awesome work you do. I was mesmerized... It was funny because I was enjoying your slideshow on the front but the photos would rotate before I was finished gazing. 

As far as the site... I couldn't get the water bottles to load the larger images (Google Chrome) but worked fine in IE.


----------



## bostoncowgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

I like the website, but LOVE your art!!! Awesome job!


----------



## Evan.Geer (Aug 16, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Seems the only thing I can download now is the Free Wallpapers.  The galleries and panoramas are no longer downloadable.



Whew. That was a big mistake. Thanks for catching that. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Evan.Geer (Aug 16, 2011)

JWellman said:


> What awesome work you do. I was mesmerized... It was funny because I was enjoying your slideshow on the front but the photos would rotate before I was finished gazing.
> 
> As far as the site... I couldn't get the water bottles to load the larger images (Google Chrome) but worked fine in IE.



Thanks for the feedback and kind words. I just may slow down the slide show. My original worry was that if it was too slow people might think it was a static image.


----------



## Evan.Geer (Aug 16, 2011)

bostoncowgirl said:


> I like the website, but LOVE your art!!! Awesome job!



Thanks for the feedback, and I am glad you like my work. Much appreciated!


----------



## JWellman (Aug 16, 2011)

Evan.Geer said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> > What awesome work you do. I was mesmerized... It was funny because I was enjoying your slideshow on the front but the photos would rotate before I was finished gazing.
> ...


OH NO! It wasn't going to fast! I just wanted it to slow down so I could gaze a little longer.  

The timing was fine!


----------



## parker101 (Aug 24, 2011)

your site took a while to load on my end, its probably just my internet connection. 

Your photos look great, especially cypress cove. It's eerily sad. Anyway, one thing your site could do is to rank up higher than your current pr so that you'll get more traffic (and clients of course), and exposure.

you could pm if you need help in building traffic. I've got some few ideas.

cheers.


----------

